# Wedgie sled



## Gary Beasley

I got finished building my new wedgie sled for segmentation. See Jerry Bennetts  Youtube channel Segmentology for details on the concept. I had already got my wedges in from Segeasy.com for setup so I tried a 15 segment ring, worked like a charm!


----------



## firewhatfire

Good to see you posting, you Beasley boys have some creative ideas.


----------



## lorbay

firewhatfire said:


> Good to see you posting, you Beasley boys have some creative ideas.


Just got my wedgie segments but have not tried them yet. 
Lin


----------

